
OVH to invest 1.5B € in 10 data centers - mrb
https://twitter.com/OVH/status/763740561882898432
======
herbst
Everytime my server fails because of a hardware issues (happened 3 times to me
the last 2 years) the support blames me or the software i am running, then
hours later, still nothing working, i get a "automated" email that they now
fixed the hardware issue, and everything is working again.

I can really not recommend them for productive environments, but for big
servers that are not critical at all they have interesting offers.

